# Sir Vape Kloof Opening 28th Sept 2018



## Sir Vape (26/9/18)

Hey guys our Kloof store opens this Saturday. Be sure to pop past and come say hi.

Sir Vape Kloof stocks: A huge range of electronic cigarette devices, the widest selection of e-liquids, Koi range and more ...

Sir Vape Kloof
Shop 2 Delcairn Centre, 12 Village Rd, Kloof
Tel: 061 270 3108

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (27/9/18)

This looks awesome
Congrats @Sir Vape - wishing you guys all the best with it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

